# VW webite



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm guessing there is a sister website of this one for VW's. Would someone be able to provide a link. Thanks in advance.:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Vwvortex.com


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm confused


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

reb55 said:


> I'm confused


the audi section of this site is actually a cross over from Fortitude.com

you can get to it through vwvortex which i am sure 99% do, but Fortitude is the real site that we are currently on.


----------



## unclespoon (Jan 31, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

James Himself said:


> Vwvortex.com


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Passat only: PassatWorld



Be advised that adults speak frequently over there.


----------



## J ozzie (Jul 13, 2009)

keithermadness said:


> Passat only: PassatWorld
> 
> 
> 
> Be advised that adults speak frequently over there.


pfft who wants to hang out with Adults... :laugh:


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

J ozzie said:


> pfft who wants to hang out with Adults... :laugh:


:laugh:

...but then Adults are usually the ones with money. If they are buying the beers, I'm all ears.


----------

